# crazy stupid lucky yard sale weekend... shoulda bought a lottery ticket



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow. What a weekend. I probably used up my yard sale luck for the summer on this stuff...

This Thursday I took my daughter to a music lesson at school. During her lesson, I cruised around the neighborhood looking for yard sales. Someone was opening up just across the street, and this had just been put out:



















Took it home for 5 bucks. Wow. I was amazed at how complete it was, considering the every piece of chrome had been taken off the cars. I found all the chrome, and the windows, and even the wheelie bars broken off the Vega bumper, all in the bottom of the box, which was also in good shape.










Friday morning I went out again, and I found a yellow/black AP Corvette with no windows and a Matchbox Speedtrack Corvette. But then at another yard sale, I saw some old toys... I made some small talk with the owner about his camper, and casually asked if he had any slot cars. "Just sold 'em. Musta been 8 or 10 cars in there. She let it all go for like $4." Aw, nuts. I figured I better stop being greedy and be happy with what I got.

Then Saturday, I was dropping my son off at baseball practice and there was another yard sale across the street from the field. (Gee, there's a pattern developing...) Again, there were some old toys, so I asked the guy about slot cars. He looked thoughtful for a minute, then said, "Well, yeah, actually..." Were they for sale? Yes, but they were in the basement. When I came back to get my kid from practice, he'd have them out. Here's what he had:










^That plastic bag is deceiving. It's FULL of stuff, as you'll see below...



















^This old wooden case was kinda neat. It was an arrow case before he repurposed it. The track is Atlas.

I told him that I have a 16-foot track table in the basement, and that me and my boys like to tinker with and run the older cars. He told me a little about him and his brother running these cars and building model car replicas of some of the racers at the local dirt track. He was happy to know someone else was going to enjoy these after he did. I think it's neat that now I know some of the history of these. For that reason, this group is gonna be the kind of cars that I try to keep the bodies and chassis together the way I found them...



















Oh, and the stuff in the above five pics was--are you ready?--20 bucks.

--rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

NICE HAUL!!!!!! I'm moving to where you live


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah livin' in slot alley clearly has it's perks.

Thanks for sharing Rick!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice haul, Bill!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Rick!! I am jealous!!!! Nice HAUL!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dang, I need to move to Pennsylvania.
It's probably cooler there too. 105 here today.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Dang, I need to move to Pennsylvania.
> It's probably cooler there too. 105 here today.


105?? yuck!! 92 here in Maryland

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! Nice finds!!! So far I'm 0 for 0. I think all the slotcars moved to PA in the 70's!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I've only gotten lucky here in the last couple years. Before that, i found almost nothing but Tyco Haunted Highway and Jurassic Park sets around here...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice haul...

dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bet that put a smile on your face!!! How can you sleep at night??? RM


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Way to go man!


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rick - Nice to see years of your efforts pay off. Congrats on the big t-jet haul. Love the stories of the cars and their history.

Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
Congrats on your MOJO kicking into high gear. Too bad you didn't by that lottery ticket for the weekend's drawing, I'm sure with this luck, you would have hit! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

After coming across find after find, I don't know how you made yourself stop looking! Or was your first yard sale purchase an old tarnished brass lamp that contained the slot car genie? What a stash!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

great cars. i glad to know their some to be found.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm glad for you. Nice to see there is stuff still out there. You never know when it's going to pop up.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Finally looked...*

Finally looked at the pictures at home.
Nice job Rick!
Good to see a haul like that go to a good home!
Have fun and enjoy...
BTW Rick, did you know that there is slot car racing (and lots of it ) in Westminster, MD?
Or is that still a long haul for you...?
Scott


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

FREAKIN' AWESOME!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Marty


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*still in Pa..*

Nice Haul..Great to see the slots found at yard sales and markets are still to be found..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Almost dried up in this part of Pa. Not much here anymore in the flea markets except model cars. A few trinkle of slots here and there.
Hope the luck runs full and you finds lots more before the season is over.:dude:


----------

